
GitHub is down - keehun
Is Github down for you?<p>&gt;&gt; No server is currently available to service your request.
&gt;&gt; Sorry about that. Please try refreshing and contact us if the problem persists.
======
mjolk
Yep. GH is down as of a few minutes ago:
[https://status.github.com/](https://status.github.com/) (see "app server
availability").

For what it's worth, it's trivial to write a status check of your own using
the GH API ([https://status.github.com/api](https://status.github.com/api)).

------
bhouston
The first thing I do when github is down is check hacker news to see if I am
the only one. heh.

~~~
keehun
I checked their status page which didn't reflect what I was experiencing, and
nothing was on their twitter feed, so I wanted to check if anyone else was
experiencing it.

~~~
EamonnMR
They seem to have a seperate twitter for this sort of thing:
[https://twitter.com/githubstatus](https://twitter.com/githubstatus)

~~~
joatmon-snoo
There's usually a delay on these things.

------
EamonnMR
According to @githubstatus they're experiencing major service outages.

------
leowinterde
[https://status.github.com/messages](https://status.github.com/messages) :/

------
turshija
Site is down and also pulls and pushes are affected too.

~~~
turshija
ssh connection to github servers is also not working.

ssh -T git@github.com

------
keehun
Now it's back!

------
seanharr11
Down in Boston, MA

------
mangeletti
Down for me in Jupiter, FL.

